# Boot gesucht - was ist gut, was Schrott?



## johnyweb97 (28. November 2013)

Hi,
ich bin nach langer Suche über dieses Boot gestoßen:http://www.kleinboote.at/Marine-17-...-6-Pers-bzw-616-kg-max-50-PS-Motor-Langschaft

Mir gefällt dieses Teil sehr, da es diese Anhöhung hat, man die Sitze umstecken kann und so recht viel Platz hat, von der Länge stimmt auch alles..jetzt frage ich mich, ob die Qualität gut ist und ob es sich lohnen würde. Das ähnelt ja den Bass Boats aus Amerika. 
Nutzungsgebiet sind nur Binnengewässer, Motor später 50PS(max. Motorisierung)
Also was meint ihr?


----------



## mathei (28. November 2013)

*AW: Boot gesucht - was ist gut, was Schrott?*

7600 ohne Motor. ein vernünftiger ( neuer ) Motor dazu 50 PS kostet noch mal das gleiche. bist du dir sicher ?


----------



## Rosi (28. November 2013)

*AW: Boot gesucht - was ist gut, was Schrott?*

Alu ist super beständig. Trailer brauchst du auch noch und Persenning? Für einen Teich wäre mir das Boot zu lang. Langschaft? Bist du sicher? Die Boardhöhe ist doch garnicht so hoch.


----------



## johnyweb97 (28. November 2013)

*AW: Boot gesucht - was ist gut, was Schrott?*

Also der Motor, hm ja, habe den Mercury 50F für 5500€ gesehen.
Ja, also ich habe Verbindung zum Elbe-Havel-Kanal und kann somit überall hinfahren...wo ich noch eine Frage hätte: wie unterscheiden sich Lang- und Kurzschaftmotoren(außer durch die Schaftlänge), wird ja dann per Konsole gesteuert. 
Also das ist fürs Frühjahr, Zeit habe ich noch. Und was ist Persenning?
Ich kenne mich mit Booten noch nicht aus, deswegen frage ich lieber vorher. 
Ja, recht lang ist es schon, stört mich nicht, aber wenn ihr noch kürzere Modelle habt wär das noch besser, so 4m .


----------



## Bodensee89 (28. November 2013)

*AW: Boot gesucht - was ist gut, was Schrott?*

Eine Persenning ist ne Bootsplane.


----------



## johnyweb97 (28. November 2013)

*AW: Boot gesucht - was ist gut, was Schrott?*

Naja gut, die kosten im Vergleich zum Boot ja nicht viel...


----------



## Bodensee89 (29. November 2013)

*AW: Boot gesucht - was ist gut, was Schrott?*

500 - 1000 € für ne ordentliche....


----------



## Fr33 (29. November 2013)

*AW: Boot gesucht - was ist gut, was Schrott?*

"Ich kenne mich mit Booten noch nicht aus, deswegen frage ich lieber vorher."






Bootsführerschein ist aber vorhanden oder?


----------



## Broiler (29. November 2013)

*AW: Boot gesucht - was ist gut, was Schrott?*

Ich habe das Gefühl, dass da eine etwas intensivere Beratung nötig ist. Schreib doch mal, wo du damit und mit wieviel Personen unterwegs sein willst. 

Das Boot ist ein qualitativ gutes Boot, Marine ist ja auch in Germany zu bekommen und gibt es auch 4 m lang und mit Konsole, guck mal dazu bei megadolon in Berlin oder so.

Wenn Du hauptsächlich Binnen und allein unterwegs bist sind 5m wirklich etwas lang, da reichen auch mit Konsole 4m, aber zu zweit sieht das schon anders aus. 

Aus dem Gefühl würde ich eher zu einem Boot ohne Konsole und vielleicht 4m raten, wenn Du allerdings viel im Rauhwasser unterwegs bist an der Ostsee oder im Bodden, dann ist Konsole natürlich viel besser, weil auch die Fahrstrecken deutlich länger sind. Seegängig ist dieses spezielle Boot in jedem Fall, sollten aber schon ordentliche PS dran hängen. Bin mal gespannt, was hier noch so kommt, bin nämlich selbst auf der Suche nach einem Neuen...

Broiler#h


----------



## Bodensee89 (29. November 2013)

*AW: Boot gesucht - was ist gut, was Schrott?*

Boote die zu kurz sind schneiden aber nicht so gut durch die Wellen.

Hier am Bodensee sind die typischen Angelboote deshalb nicht unter 5m.

Sobald mein Liegeplatz sicher ist werde ich mir wahrscheinlich ein Mole "Guide" kaufen.

Auf dem Alutrip war ich auch mal, bin davon aber weg weil die üblichen und bezahlbaren zu kurz und zu laut sind.
Das geblubbere macht doch wahnsinnig....

Antifouling, Korrosion und Reparatur/Individueller, selbstständiger Ausbau sprechen für mich auch eher für GFK.

Aber das sieht jeder anders.


----------



## xxstxr70 (29. November 2013)

*AW: Boot gesucht - was ist gut, was Schrott?*

Gerade bei Booten solltest du die berauchten mal genau studieren. summaasummarum kostet dich der in der Tat sehr spartanische 5m Kutter, das ding ist nackt ohne alles, mit Motor und Kleinkram ca. 15Kilo€. Für diesen Betrag kann man gebraucht schon hervorragende Boote einer ganz anderen Klasse erwerben.
schau mal:

BSP:

http://www.ebay.de/itm/Four-Winns-1...-SX-Antrieb-/221326360251?hash=item3388143ebb

oder

http://www.ebay.de/itm/Sportboot-Bo...21222118837?pt=Motorboote&hash=item1c3966bdb5
mit richtig dampf

oder

die maxum ist klasse
http://www.ebay.de/itm/Sportboot-MA...71178086423?pt=Motorboote&hash=item27db025017

zum fischen 1a
http://www.ebay.de/itm/Sportboot-Ko...d=100005&prg=1073&rk=1&rkt=2&sd=281198932923&


----------



## mlkzander (29. November 2013)

*AW: Boot gesucht - was ist gut, was Schrott?*

das ist bei gebrauchten immer so..............

und trotzdem kaufen sich manche leute nen vw up als neuwagen,
anstatt nen uralt e-klasse

warum wohl?


----------



## volkerm (29. November 2013)

*AW: Boot gesucht - was ist gut, was Schrott?*

Du kannst bei ebay aber auch herrliche Grotten mit vergammeltem Spiegel und ebensolchen Spanten und Stringern ersteigern- zumindest ich habe das hinbekommen.


----------



## Broiler (29. November 2013)

*AW: Boot gesucht - was ist gut, was Schrott?*



oyster70 schrieb:


> Gerade bei Booten solltest du die berauchten mal genau studieren. summaasummarum kostet dich der in der Tat sehr spartanische 5m Kutter, das ding ist nackt ohne alles, mit Motor und Kleinkram ca. 15Kilo€. Für diesen Betrag kann man gebraucht schon hervorragende Boote einer ganz anderen Klasse erwerben.
> schau mal:
> 
> BSP:
> ...



Also beim besten Willen, als Angelboot würde ich nur das letzte empfehlen wollen, die anderen drei sind doch alle mehr oder weniger ungeeignet, vollkommen übermotorisierte  Spaßboote ohne richtig Platz zum Stehen oder um noch angelspezifische Einbauten zu machen. Dann lieber so was norwegisches oder schwedisches ohne soviel Schnickschnack wie Doppelsitze und so...;+;+


----------



## johnyweb97 (29. November 2013)

*AW: Boot gesucht - was ist gut, was Schrott?*

Also ich möchte allein und maximal zu zweit angeln, wenn mal so zum rausfahren vielleicht auch 3, aber zum angeln ist dann natürlich zu wenig Platz.
Also ich würde gerne mit Konsole haben, da man da ein besseres Fahrgefühl hat, ist ja ähnlich wie beim Autolenken.
Hier bei uns unterhalb Berlin ist kein hoher Wellengang, wir haben hier eher kleinere Seen, die mit den Flüsschen verbunden sind, mit dem Boot würde ich dann aber auch die Gelegenheit nutzen und Wochenende hoch zum Plauer See und weiter zu fahren!


----------



## mlkzander (29. November 2013)

*AW: Boot gesucht - was ist gut, was Schrott?*

dann hol dir doch nen konsolenboot ala skiff oder boston whaler, mit
deinen budget eine sehr gute wahl, du wirst ne menge freude damit haben


----------



## johnyweb97 (29. November 2013)

*AW: Boot gesucht - was ist gut, was Schrott?*

Ach ich werde ja so mit guten Vorschlägen überhäuft 
Also wenn vorne eine kleine Plattform wäre, fände ich das noch am besten, so das man einen E-Motor vorne anbringen kann. Wenn es dann mal ruhig von statten gehen sollen(habe ich gehört), soll man mit Fußpedal diesen Motor schwenken können und sich lautlos in gewünschte Richtung bewegen können!
Diese Plattform ist mir eigentlich schon sehr wichtig..gäbe es da ein gutes Modell mit besagter Plattform und Möglichkeit zum E-Motor (vorne) 
So gefallen mir die Skiff etc. sehr gut, habe aber noch kein direktes Modell ausmachen können.
Der nächste Punkt ist das liefern: also ich würde(aufgrund des Budgets) erst Ende Winter, sprich Februar, bestellen wollen, sodass ich gleich wenns wärmer wird raus fahren kann.
Viele Boot haben ja aber eine Lieferzeit von Wochen, wenn ich ein gutes Konsolenboot gefunden habe, würde ich es auch abholen, dann sollte es aber bestenfalls nicht in Österreich liegen..


----------



## Kodiak001 (30. November 2013)

*AW: Boot gesucht - was ist gut, was Schrott?*

Hallo,
schau mal hier.
http://www.totalfishing.nl/vraag_aanbod/c/boten

vielleicht ist ja was dabei.

Greez


----------



## johnyweb97 (30. November 2013)

*AW: Boot gesucht - was ist gut, was Schrott?*

Also die Lund Mr Pike´s gefallen mir sehr, da steht nur die Anschaffung im Weg...auch das Mirrocraft Outfitter 1615-O sieht nicht schlecht aus.
Habe halt keine Erfahrung damit, weiß nur, dass die Lunds nicht billig sind!


----------



## 50er-Jäger (3. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Boot gesucht - was ist gut, was Schrott?*

Auch wenn es die Lundbesitzer nicht hören sehen oder wissen wollen, Lund ist einfach Wmibilligkram für viel Geld.....
Die Verarbeitung bekommt jeder mit etwas handwerklichen Geschick dreimal besser hin und das zu einem Bruchteil des Preises für ein Lundboot...


----------



## minden (3. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Boot gesucht - was ist gut, was Schrott?*

Finde Lund, Aluma, Tracker und co schon ziemlich geile Boote!!

Aber was die Verarbeitung angeht, ist es nunmal so, dass die gekauften Boote nicht zwingend besser sind, als selbst umgebaute.....

Ich selber habe auch einige Boote umgebaut und hatte immer erst gedacht "naja, ist kein gekauftes",..mittlerweile habe ich festgestellt, dass unsere Umbauten wesentlich besser verarbeitet waren als viele der Kaufboote,....aber..ich habe auch schon viele Selbstumbauten gesehen, die wirklich nicht gut waren und wesentlich schlechter Verarbeitet und umgebaut waren, als die gekauften....

-Verallgemeinern lässt sich sowas immer schlecht finde ich....


----------



## thomsen3 (5. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Boot gesucht - was ist gut, was Schrott?*

Wenn die Konsole,der Umbau und die Stühle im preis mit inbegriffen sind, ist der preis eigentlich ok. Von Leuten die Marine Boote fahren liest man kaum was negatives drüber.
Ich würde an deiner stelle noch mal überdenken, ob dir nicht ein 30 PS Motor reicht.

Ich würde mir so einen Umbau auch selber zu trauen, aber ich finde dafür keine geeigneten Boote so 5 Meter lang ca 2 Meter breit. Entwurfskategorie C die denn auch vom ausgangspreis her passen.


----------



## Musky66 (7. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Boot gesucht - was ist gut, was Schrott?*

Hallo ,
kaufe Dir ein Lund und nicht so ein Gurke von Marine oder so eine selbst umgebaute Schüssel wie Quicksilver.Für 7500,- bekommst Du schon ein neues Lund. Im Paket mit 40 PS Motor und Trailer alles neu 
kommst Du bei 15.900,- raus.

Gruss Sven


----------



## Elbangler_70 (7. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Boot gesucht - was ist gut, was Schrott?*

Und wie kommst du zu dieser Erkenntnis??


----------



## minden (7. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Boot gesucht - was ist gut, was Schrott?*

@Musky66
Naja, wie schon geschrieben, es gibt solche und solche Umbauten. Ich gebe dir auch völlig recht, ...es gibt wirklich Umbauten, die so "dahingerotzt" wurden und Null durchdacht sind. 

ABER:
Wenn ichmal unsere letzten Umbauten mit den gekauften Teilen so vergleiche, dann bin ich teils echt erschrocken, was man da für viel Geld "bekommt" :r

Für 7500,- EUR kriegste doch grad mal die lütte 1400er Fury Schale, da wüsste ich definitiv besseres mit meinem Geld zu kaufen 
->Aber wenn du eine hast und damit zufrieden bist, dann ist doch super.#h


----------



## volkerm (7. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Boot gesucht - was ist gut, was Schrott?*

Bei vielen US- Booten ist das Gewicht recht hoch. Das wird mit relativ starken Motoren kompensiert. Das mag bei den US- Preisen für Motoren und gerade Sprit funktionieren. In Europa sieht das etwas anders aus. Man kann da Äpfel nicht mit Birnen vergleichen.


----------



## Danizan (8. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Boot gesucht - was ist gut, was Schrott?*

Ich finde eine gute alte Anker hat das perfekte Preis - Leistungsverhältnis!!! Allerdings GFK


----------



## Elbangler_70 (8. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Boot gesucht - was ist gut, was Schrott?*

Dafür ist es bei Wind nur sehr beschränkt einsetzbar. Stichwort  Freibord, der ist nicht wirklich hoch.


----------



## dschinges (8. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Boot gesucht - was ist gut, was Schrott?*

Moin, ich würde bei etwas handwerklichem geschick auch einen eigen/umbau in erwägung ziehen! Habe selbst grade einen low budget eigenbau hinter mich gebracht! Ziel, für kleines geld ein boot mit maximalem nutzwert, viel Platz, gerader boden und einigermaßen rauhwassertauglich!
Ein paar daten: altes dlrg rettungsboot 3 kieler, ca. 300 kg, länge 4.70 m
Kosten mit trailer ca. 250 euro!


----------



## dschinges (8. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Boot gesucht - was ist gut, was Schrott?*

Vorher und nacher


----------



## Musky66 (8. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Boot gesucht - was ist gut, was Schrott?*

minden

für 15900,-bekommt er schon ein Lund 1625 Classic Tiller, Honda 40,mit Pega Lundliner neu.
Selber habe ich mir letztes Jahr ein Lund 1675 Pro Guide in Belgien gekauft,und bin damit sehr zufrieden.Wenn ich dieses mit einen Marine vergleiche finde ich da schon einige Unterschiede...grins.
Aber jeder wie er möchte,deine Umbauten finde ich übrigens sehr gelungen,
mittlerweile hast du ja schon einige Boote aufgebaut und hast Erfahrung damit.
Gruss Sven


----------



## minden (9. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Boot gesucht - was ist gut, was Schrott?*

Ah ok, dachte du meinst jetzt die Furys,...die finde ich nämlich kaum anders als die Quickies vom Rumpf her. Sind auch keine schlechten Boote, wären mir allerdings das Geld nicht wert. Das 1625Classic ist schon was anderes....#6

Du hattest wahrscheinlich n Marine (wie aus dem Werk kommend) verglichen, ich hingegen vergleiche ja die "selbst umgebauten" mit den fertigen Lunds,Alumas,....
Aber wenn ich soviel Geld in die Hand nehmen würde für nen Bootskauf, würde ich es mir eh in Natura ansehen wollen,...egal ob nun fertiges oder umgebautes Boot.#6


----------



## allegoric (9. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Boot gesucht - was ist gut, was Schrott?*



dschinges schrieb:


> Moin, ich würde bei etwas handwerklichem geschick auch einen eigen/umbau in erwägung ziehen! Habe selbst grade einen low budget eigenbau hinter mich gebracht! Ziel, für kleines geld ein boot mit maximalem nutzwert, viel Platz, gerader boden und einigermaßen rauhwassertauglich!
> Ein paar daten: altes dlrg rettungsboot 3 kieler, ca. 300 kg, länge 4.70 m
> Kosten mit trailer ca. 250 euro!



Sehr schöner Umbau für den ehemals "alten" kahn! Was man da alles rausholen kann...Respekt!


----------

